# University of Montana Western Natural Horsemanship



## LunaNova (Jan 23, 2020)

I'm planing on attending University of Montana Western's 4 year natural horsemanship program. I'd love to hear your experiences if you've done this.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have friends who have gone to the sale and picked up some decent horses.


----------

